# Fuzzy



## swanlake (Oct 7, 2007)

Fuz died last night at the vets. she had kidney problems. she was only two years old. i had her for two months. she helped my through so many hard times. i will miss her so much. i feel bad for shadow too. her best friend is gone.








i loved you with all my heart.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Mere words can't express the sorrow for your loss.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss :cry4:.



Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Fuzzy :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2007)

I just saw this in your blog. Im so sorry hun, I know how much you loved her and took such good care of her when you realized she was ill.

Is Shadow doing ok? I dont know what your plans are, but most people recommend allowing the surviving bunny to see her deceased mate so she can know what happened and say goodbye. If this is something youre up to, it might be good for Shadow.

For now, I would get her a stuffed animal friend to curl up to. It might help with the loneliness.

We're here for you.

Rest in peace sweet Fuzz. ink iris:


----------



## myLoki (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry swanlake.  I was following Fuzz's progress in your blog and I am so sorry she passed. We're all here for you in this sad times. Give Shadow a big squeeze from me. 

Rest in Peace dear Fuzzy. :rip:ink iris:

t.:bigtears:


----------



## Mikoli (Oct 7, 2007)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/Fuzzy-1.png


R.I.P Fuzzy.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry :tears2: :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry! She was so pretty!

Do they know what caused the kidney problems? 

:hug:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 7, 2007)

i am missing my baby so much. she was my little girl. i can't belive shes gone. i feel like i was gipped cause i only got two months with her.



i am planning on bonding shadow and fred together, hopefully that will help shadow.

its almost like some of fuz's spirit is with fred though. last night he figured out how to escape out of his area, which is something fuz would do.

thanks for all of your messages.

i miss my little baby girl. i don't know what to do without her :bigtears:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its going to take time to grieve - so know that we're here for you during this time.

I wish I could say more - but I'm crying right now. I'm just so sad for you at this moment.

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about Fuzzy . I hope you and Shadow are doing OK.



Jan


----------



## swanlake (Oct 8, 2007)

Today was hard at school, everything seemed to go wrong or feel wrong. shadow is so skittish right now and does not want to be touched or held. i don't know what to do. i tried putting her and fred together but she starts charging at him and chasing him. luckily fred won't fight back. 

i needed fuzzy, she was my baby. i hate that shes gone. i feel like a part of me has been stolen. its not fair. i barely got any time with her. i just want my baby back. why did she have to leave me?


----------



## Flashy (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much it can hurt to lose someone so special.

I'm sorry today was so bad too, I bet you needed an easy day. Shadow will come around, but like you, she is grieving for her pal. Try to bond with her, lying near her, reading a book near her, not even necessarily interacting with her, just be near because that might help her feel safer.

I know that it hurts deeply, but Fuzzy has not really left you, she is in your heart and memories and she is still a part of Shadow (even if they were not related, they were still close and had the essence of each other inside).

Hang in there and if you ever need a chat, my PM box is open.

Thinking of you.


----------



## BratBunny (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....:nerves1:cry2


----------



## swanlake (Oct 8, 2007)

well the vet called my mom today. it was her kidneys. her urine concentation was all off, allowing her to not fuction properly. when they saw she wasn't looking good they gave her oxygen, even cpr but she was gone.

my mom is going to go pick up the body, iam planning on showing it to shadow so she knows what happened and can say goodbye.



i know i did all that i could to help her but it somehow doesn't feel like enough:?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry for the loss of such a beautiful baby.:bigtears: I know that nothing can ease the pain right now except for time, and the prayers of those who care....that's what's so incredible about RO....it's the most amazing support group ever! I think it's a great idea to let Shadow see Fuzz....from what I've read here, the bunnies really seem to understand after they've seen their pal. We're praying for you and Shadow...may God ease your pain and guide you as you start the long road of healingray:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 8, 2007)

so my mom brought fuzzy home. i showed her to shadow. seeing her helped me. she looked peaceful, like she was sleeping. she was pretty.

my madre said the vet was with her when she died, so she was not alone. the vet said she laid down, closed her eyes and was gone. i am glad she didn't have to go through any pain, and went peacefully. 

don't know how shadow will be.

i am feeling better, seeing her. i think it helped me with closure. my mom said the vet was almost crying because she had seen how much i loved fuz and took care of her. i was the one taking her to appointments and giving her medicine. the only time i took my parents was when paperwork needed to be signed, since you have to be 18 to do that and i am only 16. 

this is also another acomplishment for me. i suffer from clynical depression, one of hte reasons i wanted rabbits so that they would always be there for me and would always love me. it is good that i am handling this well.

i remember when i first saw fuzz. i was looking on petfinder.com and instanly fell in love with shadow and fuz's pic. it was love at first sight. i knew these were the buns for me here is the link for ya to see...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8813731

their pic just jumped out at me

we are gonna bury her soon, my dad is going to carve her name into some nice long lasting wood for a headstone.

thank you for all your kind words, they have helped me. its nice knowing i am not alone. my friends at school don't really get it so it is hard to get any relief from them. heck they thought i was crazy when i got fred. anyways, i truly appreciate it. my mom even took a look at what you guys wrote and was in tears.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww, I can see why you fell for them.

I am glad that Fuzzy is home now, and that Shadow got to see her - I think that will help with her grieving too. Don't worry about your friends not understanding - most of us here have friends that don't realise just how wonderful bunnies are. It's their loss!

Thinking of you and Shadow.

Jan


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 10, 2007)

hey Swanlake, how are you doing? 

I'm sorry for your loss :bigtears:Healing is going to take some time. Just look at how lucky you were to have been blessed with your precious Fuz, even if just for 2 months, she was their for you and you their for her.

Binky free fuz...you will be missed.:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to see her and show her to Shadow. It's so important I think. it gives them an understanding. 

I can understand your want to have the two - I know you will miss Fuzz. Maybe in the future you could rescue another bun. I firmly believe that Fuzz had a good home with you and was loved tremendously. Her little body just wasn't working right. Thank Goodness someone like you had her and loved her while she went through the illness.

It's hard and you are going to go through mourning, but try to keep yourself together for your family and shadow. If you need a shoulder - I'm here off and on all day.

:hug:


----------

